# Junction box



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

D'brat said:


> Is a junction box necessary?


 All depends on what? Why? when? where? You posted this question on the Safety Forum. Did you mean to post your question on the Electrical Forum?


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Almost always and probably should post in electrical.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

If the wire is long enough, you don't need a junction box. You usually need a box if you are putting in an outlet or switch.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you have to ask you probably shouldn't be messing with electricity.


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it electricity? if 2 or more cables need to be joined together, it must be housed in a covered junction box. if you have an oulet, switch, light fixture....etc. the wire connections must be housed in a covered junction box. If the end of one cable isnt being used it must be housed in a covered junction box.


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

Maintenance 6 said:


> If you have to ask you probably shouldn't be messing with electricity.


Amen brother.....preach it again.:thumbup:


----------

